# Need exhaust section....where to buy??



## tripletriple99 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a 98 and need to replace the section that runs from the CAT to the manifold. It's the piece that has the small section of braided flex-pipe crap in it (10 in. or so). It rusted through at the rear joint where that braided crap joins to the regular pipe again. What is that flex-pipe section for anyway?? What is this piece of the exhaust system called so I know what to ask for??

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its called a down pipe. the braided section is there to flex with your engine, lift the hood and give your car some gas and see how much that engine moves, then you'll understand why its braided. if you have a 2.0 its $$$, about $173. I dont think the 1.6's are braided, I believe they have a spring & bolt set up (that pipe runs $67)


----------



## pavan.s.patel (Aug 30, 2004)

try http://www.cheapexhaust.com/



tripletriple99 said:


> I have a 98 and need to replace the section that runs from the CAT to the manifold. It's the piece that has the small section of braided flex-pipe crap in it (10 in. or so). It rusted through at the rear joint where that braided crap joins to the regular pipe again. What is that flex-pipe section for anyway?? What is this piece of the exhaust system called so I know what to ask for??
> 
> Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> if you have a 2.0 its $$$, about $173. I dont think the 1.6's are braided, I believe they have a spring & bolt set up (that pipe runs $67)



.....i thought the L30 Altima (98-2001) only came with 2.4l engine... guess I'm wrong.. 

anyways, I thought I saw some on Ebay last time... you might want to check the junker as well... otherwise... go to a muffler shop and have them replace just that 1 section... prolly owe them a $50 for labor + material.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Asura said:


> .....i thought the L30 Altima (98-2001) only came with 2.4l engine... guess I'm wrong..
> 
> anyways, I thought I saw some on Ebay last time... you might want to check the junker as well... otherwise... go to a muffler shop and have them replace just that 1 section... prolly owe them a $50 for labor + material.


Nope! your right! I was thinking "Sentra"
for the Altima the down pipe runs $98.95


----------

